# where is the joker



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

does anyone know what happened to the guy known as the joker from reds last time i heard he was on americas most wanted did they catch him or what and also will reds ever come out with another exhibition hopper


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

hahahaha,,i was gonna make a topic about this the other day,,,i went in the post office last week,,and glanced at the Most Wanted List,,,and there was a pic of the reds dude,,next to,,,,,,,BIN LADEN,,,i laughed my ass off


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Apr 16 2004, 01:22 AM
> *does anyone know what happened to the guy known as the joker from reds last time i heard he was on americas most wanted did they catch him or what and also will reds ever come out with another exhibition hopper*


 Shit the joker is still around!!!


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

are u fucking shittin me i need to check that out


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

here is THE JOKERS MOST WANTED PICTURE


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

this is ruben lopez the top one is his brother


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

thats a fucked up way to go out over fucking buisness compettion sucks huh them dudes would of still been making money with reds if they didnt fuck up like that


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

IMO Reds was just a fun front for the real biz they had going :0


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

'the joker' you know the car.... was ata car show in Holland a little while back.... some of the Dutch UNITY crew got photo's.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Apr 16 2004, 01:53 AM
> *here is THE JOKERS MOST WANTED PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...


 ok, I thought you meant the car...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Not the joker but definately bad ass....












Last edited by T BONE at Apr 16 2004, 06:06 AM


----------



## True Low (Sep 22, 2002)

the Joker at Essen motorshow in Germany the 28 November.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I wouldnt be surprised if it made a comeback REAL soon


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Apr 16 2004, 08:45 AM
> *I wouldnt be surprised if it made a comeback REAL soon
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm waiting for. I saw it in Portland in '96.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

if they were to sell that car..i would do everything in my power to buy it...


----------



## juicdcutlass (Jan 17, 2003)

I swore there was a shop in Dallas Texas that I went to that had the hood from the Joker hanging on their wall.. anyone from that area know where I am talking about ??? It *might* have been LM Customs


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah the car has been in germany at the essen show in september or december 2003 or something, ive met the 3th brother (its the 3th brother right) he does look alot like the 2 on the most wanted list. He brought along this big ass 400 pound indian looking kinda guy, i dont who that was but he was kinda quiet, but thats alright. 

Theres one thing i dont understand, the 2 brothers from red`s wanted to have the guy assasenated from another hydraulic-brand to get rid of the competition, and the hitman took out the guy`s dad instead right? Is that shit something special, because i mean they are next to bin laden! I mean im sure worse shit happens atleast once a week in the states right? What is it making them wanted so much?? 



Last edited by Joost.... at Apr 16 2004, 10:30 PM


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

i agree i wonder what was so special for hiring some cats to kill someone i dont get it myself why does it make them one of the worlds most wanted there had to be something else involved


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 16 2004, 04:30 PM
> *yeah the car has been in germany at the essen show in september or december 2003 or something, ive met the 3th brother (its the 3th brother right) he does look alot like the 2 on the most wanted list. He brought along this big ass 400 pound indian looking kinda guy, i dont who that was but he was kinda quiet, but thats alright.
> 
> Theres one thing i dont understand, the 2 brothers from red`s wanted to have the guy assasenated from another hydraulic-brand to get rid of the competition, and the hitman took out the guy`s dad instead right? Is that shit something special, because i mean they are next to bin laden! I mean im sure worse shit happens atleast once a week in the states right? What is it making them wanted so much??*


 yes they hired the hit-man...the guys they were having killed..were trying to totaly change the rules of the hop/dancers...so that everyday people like us would have a better chance at winning the trophy and money...but reds joker and black widow wanted to keep it more extreme..so they hired the hit men..they killed wrong guy..hit men get arrested..snitch them out...they take off to mexico...but they are still seen at shows  .. lowrider magazine refused to help the fbi caputure them...fbi wanted to team up with a builder to get on the inside..but they never really went through with that...and they recently started searching again even more...since they are being sighted more and more at shows again..why you recently been seeing there posters at the post office... i was sent about 25 of those posters about 3 years ago..not even sure how they got hold of me..i've only bought stuff from reds 2 or 3 times in the past...and only had my picture taken with them once...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808+Apr 16 2004, 11:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JokerManN808 @ Apr 16 2004, 11:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joost...._@Apr 16 2004, 04:30 PM
> *yeah the car has been in germany at the essen show in september or december 2003 or something, ive met the 3th brother (its the 3th brother right) he does look alot like the 2 on the most wanted list. He brought along this big ass 400 pound indian looking kinda guy, i dont who that was but he was kinda quiet, but thats alright.
> 
> Theres one thing i dont understand, the 2 brothers from red`s wanted to have the guy assasenated from another hydraulic-brand to get rid of the competition, and the hitman took out the guy`s dad instead right? Is that shit something special, because i mean they are next to bin laden! I mean im sure worse shit happens atleast once a week in the states right? What is it making them wanted so much??*


yes they hired the hit-man...the guys they were having killed..were trying to totaly change the rules of the hop/dancers...so that everyday people like us would have a better chance at winning the trophy and money...but reds joker and black widow wanted to keep it more extreme..so they hired the hit men..they killed wrong guy..hit men get arrested..snitch them out...they take off to mexico...but they are still seen at shows  .. lowrider magazine refused to help the fbi caputure them...fbi wanted to team up with a builder to get on the inside..but they never really went through with that...and they recently started searching again even more...since they are being sighted more and more at shows again..why you recently been seeing there posters at the post office... i was sent about 25 of those posters about 3 years ago..not even sure how they got hold of me..i've only bought stuff from reds 2 or 3 times in the past...and only had my picture taken with them once...[/b][/quote]


yeah but still, they hire a hitman to kill somebody, and the whole thing blew up in their face when it went wrong but that shit happens everyday, what makes them so special? I think there`s alot more going on then most of us know...


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Apr 16 2004, 01:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Apr 16 2004, 01:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--finestkreations74_@Apr 16 2004, 01:22 AM
> *does anyone know what happened to the guy known as the joker from reds last time i heard he was on americas most wanted did they catch him or what and also will reds ever come out with another exhibition hopper*


Shit the joker is still around!!![/b][/quote]
Come to the Fontana show and see what new surprises we have in store for all you Joker fans......



PNUT-RED'S PRO-SERIES HYDRAULICS


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

shit i wish i could but wait hey buddy that sounds a lil too weird you might be joker and you might wanna kill us there. no just kidding homie i was planning on it but i gotta work take pics would like to see them

YOU----> :twak: <----ALL of US


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Apr 16 2004, 06:34 PM
> *i agree i wonder what was so special for hiring some cats to kill someone i dont get it myself why does it make them one of the worlds most wanted there had to be something else involved*


 Like I said they probly have another "shady" line of work. Reds must have been more of a hobby they used as a front. The FBI was probly already watching them.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

now i know what happened with reds


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Is this gonna be another topic that I need to have deleted....There is a whole new crew at Red's.....About the Joker, We will be bringing it with us to the Fontana Lowrider Show....Make sure you stop by and check it out......


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Apr 17 2004, 04:12 PM
> *Is this gonna be another topic that I need to have deleted....There is a whole new crew at Red's.....About the Joker, We will be bringing it with us to the Fontana Lowrider Show....Make sure you stop by and check it out......*


 I dont believe it should be deleted :uh: So we are talking about facts? So delete the topic? 

You cant run from some shit, some of your ol' time front men are on the Most Wanted List. 

Hello, that can be a cause for concern :uh: 

But I would agree this topic is played out! So it may hurt your sales, you chose to take the name or continue with the business.

Good luck, and dont delete this until it gets out of hand. This is just people's opinions.

 :biggrin:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe+Apr 17 2004, 06:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10laynframe @ Apr 17 2004, 06:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--redsproseries_@Apr 17 2004, 04:12 PM
> *Is this gonna be another topic that I need to have deleted....There is a whole new crew at Red's.....About the Joker, We will be bringing it with us to the Fontana Lowrider Show....Make sure you stop by and check it out......*


I dont believe it should be deleted :uh: So we are talking about facts? So delete the topic? 

You cant run from some shit, some of your ol' time front men are on the Most Wanted List. 

Hello, that can be a cause for concern :uh: 

But I would agree this topic is played out! So it may hurt your sales, you chose to take the name or continue with the business.

Good luck, and dont delete this until it gets out of hand. This is just people's opinions.

 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
this topic isn't hurting my sales....I'm just tired of hearing about it....this is a hydraulic forum....not a shit talking forum...


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries+Apr 17 2004, 05:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (redsproseries @ Apr 17 2004, 05:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this topic isn't hurting my sales....I'm just tired of hearing about it....this is a hydraulic forum....not a shit talking forum...[/b][/quote]
I did agree it was way old. I just thought u were trying to run adn say there wasnt no mystisism with Red's. The product is proven and there is no doubt the Joker is a legend!


----------



## 714RIDERZ (Dec 6, 2002)

sup pnut... hope buissness is going good... i still need to get my le cab. back to ya... wanna change the setup in the trunk...


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True Low_@Apr 16 2004, 11:27 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the same moron that beats the shit out of his car with his own fists?

Good riddens to anyone killing vintage impalas. MC


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

SHHHHHHHHHH............YES RUBEN AND DAVID ARE DOING JUST FINE....SAW THEM JUST LAST WEEK......


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

SHHHHHHHHHH............YES RUBEN AND DAVID ARE DOING JUST FINE....SAW THEM JUST LAST WEEK......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

So who owns the Joker now


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

my friend :roflmao:


----------

